# The Power of Prayer



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Praying for your sister and your family 🙏


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Praying for your sister and your family also


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just sent up a prayer for your sister and family.


----------



## erieeye365 (Dec 30, 2015)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Praying for healing and understanding.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Prayers for your sister and family.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

in my prayers nightly


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Done! Hope for the best!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Praying that your sister is comforted and healed in Gods will


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Done deal,GOD BLESS HER.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Prayers friend, for your Sister and your Family.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Prayers for healing and restoration in Jesus name!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers for your sister


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Prayers sent
God bless


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Prayers sent from our family!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Praying for her & all loved ones. 🙏 God Bless.

Mike


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Prayers sent 🙏


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Prayers sent!!!!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Prayers sent to your sister and your family. God bless.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


“I sought the Lord and he answered me. He delivered me from all my fears” Psalm 34
Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


Praying for your Sister Amigo. God bless her and you for turning to God.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Prayers sent for your sister and family... Rich


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Praying for you and your sister, and your family also.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.





kycreek said:


> Prayers sent


🙏🙏


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


Prayers


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Prayers sent.God Bless you and your family.


----------



## GillMan (Dec 12, 2005)

Praying healing over her and this blessing over all of you...
"The LORD bless you and keep you; The LORD make His face shine upon you, And be gracious to you; The LORD lift up His countenance upon you, And give you peace." Numbers 6:24-26


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Prayers sent your way.
God Bless


----------



## Pat Gaghen (Feb 19, 2021)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


Prayers


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Prayerfully yours, I recently lost a very close loved one and it is tough, but prayer and support has kept me sane. I will 🙏


----------



## Ty-Tara (Oct 26, 2014)

I will also be praying for your sister, yourself and your family.


----------



## RogerKN (Apr 30, 2021)

snagless-1 said:


> Hey everyone, I need to ask prayers for my sister who has a health problem.I have been a member for a while and enjoy this site and the people and information on it. I would appreciate if you you keep her in your prayers.God bless and thank all of you.


You got it🙏🙏. Thanks for asking!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

RogerKN said:


> You got it🙏🙏. Thanks for asking!


Praying for your sister


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

🙏🙏 Prayers for Sis sent with auto-renewal


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I add prayers for “healing” for myself, my family/relatives, and my “brothers & sisters” in OGF every night. We have you covered!


----------

